# The greatest voices in music



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

So, what are your favorite voices in music? What kind of voice do you like?

Disliking the singer's voice is probably the number one reason why I can't get into some specific artists or bands.

When it comes to female artists, I think the closest to perfect I've ever heard is *Lorde*'s voice. It is intense and sweet in the right doses, and has a beautiful emotional intonation. Wish I had this voice lol.






*Björk*, *Fiona Apple* and *Joni Mitchell* are other female artists who I would say have A+ voices.


* *












I admit it is harder for me to find a male voice I love, but when I do, I become addicted. The examples I can think of are *Roger Daltrey* from The Who, *Conor Oberst* from Bright Eyes and *Jesse Lacey* from Brand New.







* *


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Caruso has an inherently better voice but I prefer Gigli for his unforced emotional expression.






Callas for her limitless soaring voice and emotional expression.






Objectively, for pop, Mariah Carey with her five octave range, even though I'm not a fan.






This Kazahk dude with his six octave range, even though I'm neutral to him.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

These are my top three favorites for women. I'm trying to think if I like anyone else better, but these came to mind first.












runners ups- Fiona Apple, Dido, and Alanis Morrisette
these are just for voices not songs including lyrical content. i'm sure I could think of more.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I like voices with an "edge". Sometimes I also like jazzy sounding vocals. 

I think Florence Welch has a great voice. 





She's a bit of an exception - she has a more "pure" sound than most of what I'm into. 

Lzzy Hale is one of my favorites, here's a good example for clean (mostly  ), live vocals





Mike Protich of Red Sun Rising





David Draiman





Lzzy + David....


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Matt Belamy


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

*Robert Plant* has got to be on this list.






and still amazing to date:






--

*Jeff Buckley* RIP


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I have heard that Axl Rose has achieved some amazing things with his voice. I think it was "widest" voice for a while. Meaning he could sing at frequencies and at very high frequencies.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Originally written by Nina Simone but I prefer this version


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Listen to Nightingale by Yanni. He's performing with this girl these days and I heard her live. 

Probably one of the best voices in the world.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I have heard that Axl Rose has achieved some amazing things with his voice. I think it was "widest" voice for a while. Meaning he could sing at frequencies and at very high frequencies.







I like Bruce's tone better, but I think he's a little pitchy.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

DP


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Mick Travis said:


> I like Bruce's tone better, but I think he's a little pitchy.


I saw Guns in ‘89 or 90 in Toronto. That Axl is an asshole but gee he can scream. Sebastian Bach and Skid Row backed them up... Sebastian is a better singer


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Alison Moyet







Liz Fraser


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> video 1
> 
> I like Bruce's tone better, but I think he's a little pitchy.
> 
> video 2


That was lame song from musical perspective and from voice's too. Didn't feel like GnR at all.

Take this:





^tho lyrics are a bit racist at some parts, couldn't find another HQ video.





















These songs are much better representation of GnR and hopefully Axl's voice. I really was confused if it was another person or Axl singing at some points and there's a lack of information to look up to see vocalists. 

That another guy in your video maybe has a voice, but that thing is so unmusical, absolutely no flow, nothing at all. It was disgusting.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> It was disgusting.


lol That's how I feel about Axl Rose. However, I've made people chuckle with my impersonation of him.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> lol That's how I feel about Axl Rose.


But his voice is good, really good.

And it's really personal to say so. I myself don't find him disgusting. Knowing some history about him, I probably can understand him. And also he seem to be very sensitive and feeling.

Anyway he had his moments too:


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> But his voice is good, really good.


It's the ultimate in whiny.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> It's the ultimate in whiny.


You find it whiny, I find it perfectly musical.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Love Hope Sandoval's voice and singing style, even though she's far from having a great voice.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> It's the ultimate in whiny.


no
this is





AND FOR FUCKS SAKE BOB, LEARN ENGLISH ALREADY


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

vinniebob said:


> no
> this is


Doesn't deserve such title

This is completely next level:





Most unexpected voice change. 

lol I actually like it, but damn, such a change, so unexpected.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

The Metal God. Duh. 










King Diamond ain't great, but the falsetto has its intended effect. Black Metal might have been a better genre if it tried to imitate him more and spend less time gagging.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The Dev', for that moment at 1m37 and so many others.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

All hail Halford !
















Ronnie James Dio is another personal favourite


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Surreal Snake said:


> Originally written by Nina Simone but I prefer this version


I love PJ's voice, but I admire her even more as a composer and lyricist than as a singer. I think she showed through her career how much of a versatile vocalist she can be, though. The vocal work she did in _Let England Shake_ is amazing.











Compare this style of voice with the style she used in the 90s:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> I have heard that Axl Rose has achieved some amazing things with his voice. I think it was "widest" voice for a while. Meaning he could sing at frequencies and at very high frequencies.


He supposedly has the largest vocal range of any non operatic singer. 5 octaves

https://www.concerthotels.com/worlds-greatest-vocal-ranges


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> He supposedly has the largest vocal range of any non operatic singer. 5 octaves
> 
> https://www.concerthotels.com/worlds-greatest-vocal-ranges


Dunno if it truly is like that since I don't really know musical terms well, but looks like it may be it.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Personal favorites:

Christian Älvestam






Mikael Åkerfeldt






Floor Jansen






Vibeke Stene






Alissa White-Gluz


----------



## DoctorRushB (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Devin Townsend can do metal and have nice clean vocals with it. 






One of my favourites when it comes to the vocals. Its calm yet somehow agressive to a certain point. Really clear gutteral vocals.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

No mention of Ian Gillan here


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

From what I've read over the internet he possessed a six octave vocal range


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Dimash is quite the new sensation and he deserves it






There's that moment of truth around 4:40, can't call it otherwise.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

*Robert Plant (Led Zeppelin)
*Freddy Mercury (Queen)
*Rob Halford (Judas Priest)
*Ozzy Osbourne (Black Sabbath)
*Roger Daltrey (The Who)
*Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
*Bon Scott (AC/DC)
*Brian Johnson (AC/DC)

I believe that these singers have some of the most powerful and distinct voices, but not all of them are my favorite. I would say that the singer of Death Cab For Cutie has a nice voice, but he doesn't engage in vocal gymnastics like the others do.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Energumen said:


> *Robert Plant (Led Zeppelin)
> *Freddy Mercury (Queen)
> *Rob Halford (Judas Priest)
> *Ozzy Osbourne (Black Sabbath)
> ...


Ozzy Osbourne ???!!! :shocked:


----------



## Colonel_Godawful (Dec 9, 2017)

First thought was of a 1990s era singer who didn't get the critical kudos she deserved - Elisa Geirsdottir/Newman
Check this out - youtube.com/watch?v=7HoLKBUfmyg and youtube.com/watch?v=EcEr5pn9Yv4

Two singers I've probably mentioned before, who've unfortunately fallen out of popular memory
Julianne Regan - youtube.com/watch?v=XSlci5lmBuE and of course youtube.com/watch?v=e8-qMCz7UKA
Eddi Reader - youtube.com/watch?v=zztiqOK86X8 and youtube.com/watch?v=vion46Qv7Cg

But I'd be slacking if I didn't add another vote for youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfimnwaZdumgMNIyMGyzhc7ZGfkl9cdWl


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Danny Elfman and Dave Mustaine


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

kiiara
nevve
aviva
dragonette
heather sommer
strix
alison wonderland
holly henry


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

I like Korean singer Taemin's voice from the boy band Shinee. I've been obsessed with this song for about a week and I absolutely love Taemin's voice, especially his last four verses before he starts dancing alone at the end. Actually, I love everything about Taemin, his voice, his dancing, his looks, and his belief in gender fluidity.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

I love Björk’s voice so, so much.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Reol's voice is incredible, this is probably the best song to showcase it. She's like a vocal cord contortionist.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Freddie Mercury, Robert Plant, Rob Halford, Bruce Dickinson, Steven Tyler, Chris Cornell, Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Layne Staley:














Luke Kelly:














Kevin Conneff:








If I could sing like any of these people I would be very happy.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Chaka Khan:






Lana Del Rey:






Billie Holiday:


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Lloyd!


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

